
PIC-like markup language for diagrams in technical documentation - jboynyc
https://pikchr.org/
======
beagle3
This is awesome. I have no aesthetic ability, and whenever I need to include a
diagram it looks awful _and_ takes me ages. With this I can get awful-to-
decent looking pictures quickly.

(Awfulness entirely mine, not sure any tool can help me)

~~~
thelazydogsback
See also:

[http://plantuml.com](http://plantuml.com) (been around forever)

[https://code2flow.com/](https://code2flow.com/)

[https://sequencediagram.org/](https://sequencediagram.org/)

etc.

Well, and all the GraphVis stuff too

~~~
kbouck
[https://mermaid-js.github.io/](https://mermaid-js.github.io/)

